# Frage zum TCP/IP Modell



## alipkp (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

es hat im Grunde nicht direkt etwas mit Java zu tun, ich will die Frage trotzdem mal stellen. Es geht um das TCP/IP Modell:







*Frage:* Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen der Transportschicht und der Internetschicht? Die Internetschicht ist doch auch für den Transport zuständig.. :roll:


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

Die Transportschicht ist (wie es auch da steht) für eine End zu End Kommunikation zuständig (geht also von einer direkten Verbindung aus) während die Vermittlungsschicht dafür sorgt das die Packete im Netz auch den richtigen Weg nehmen (da IP Packete eben nicht über eine direkte Verbindung laufen).


----------



## electren (19. Mrz 2007)

> Transportschicht:
> Die Transportschicht stellt eine Ende-zu-Ende-Verbindung her. Das wichtigste Protokoll dieser Schicht ist das Transmission Control Protocol (TCP), das Verbindungen zwischen jeweils zwei Netzwerkteilnehmern zum gesicherten Versenden von Datenströmen herstellt. Es gehören aber auch Datagramm-Protokolle – zum Beispiel das User Datagram  Protocol (UDP) – in diese Schicht, bei denen nur die Zustellung an den richtigen Dienst sichergestellt wird und keine Verbindung aufgebaut wird.
> 
> Vermittlungsschicht: Die Vermittlungsschicht ist für die Weitervermittlung von Paketen und die Wegewahl (Routing) zuständig. Auf dieser Schicht und den darunterliegenden Schichten werden Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindungen betrachtet. Die Aufgabe dieser Schicht ist es, zu einem empfangenen Paket das nächste Zwischenziel zu ermitteln und das Paket dorthin weiterzuleiten. Kern dieser Schicht ist das Internet Protocol (IP), das einen Paketauslieferungsdienst bereitstellt. Die Internetschicht entspricht im ISO/OSI-Referenzmodell der Vermittlungsschicht.



Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## alipkp (19. Mrz 2007)

Also kann man sich das so verstellen, dass die Verdindugsschicht eine feste Verbindung zwischen Sender und Empfänger gemäß dem TCP-Protokoll aufbaut (dort auch Fehler erkennt und korrigiert), die eigentlich Datenübertragung jedoch (verbindungslos) über das IP-Protokoll läuft? 

@electren: Ich weiß nicht wie es sonst hier üblich ist, aber wenn ich etwas frage dann tue ich das nicht, wenn sich die Frage durch den ersten Googleeintrag erledigt...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

alipkp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also kann man sich das so verstellen, dass die Verdindugsschicht eine feste Verbindung zwischen Sender und Empfänger gemäß dem TCP-Protokoll aufbaut (dort auch Fehler erkennt und korrigiert), die eigentlich Datenübertragung jedoch (verbindungslos) über das IP-Protokoll läuft?


naja... eine virtuelle Verbindung, keine echte.


----------



## electren (22. Apr 2007)

alipkp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @electren: Ich weiß nicht wie es sonst hier üblich ist, aber wenn ich etwas frage dann tue ich das nicht, wenn sich die Frage durch den ersten Googleeintrag erledigt...



das ist gut - vielen ist das allerdings nicht klar..


----------

